# R35 Sound System



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've not seen many threads on this,well not compared to the Y Pipe stuff :chuckle:.

Anyone tell me how good the sound system in an R35 is please? Decent treble/bass for a stock system or?? I know the people have replaced the subs to aftermarket one's etc etc, but how good is the stock stuff?

It may be a sign of time's to come


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I personally think the BOSE sound system is awesome. Taken a few passengers and they love it too. Dont know about the premium one though


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah yes, should have said,what's the difference in the equipment between the various models? I'd be wanting a 59plate model on wards..

got to freshen up again on the various editions released


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

No highs no lows it must be Bose ;-) iam not impressed have had Bose in several cars and it's for the most part not very good. There are quite a few threads at NAGTROC regarding changing the bose parts out for better parts.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 59 plate and the sound system is decent enough. It's better if you have high bit rate songs through the iPod. Tried the HDD and not too keen about the quality thus far.

I've Dynamat-ed the rear partially and that does improve the bass somewhat. It's decent but nothing like the B&O In the Audi...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've got a few sheets of dynamat still left from my Lexus so I'd use that if I was to sound deaden. Don't go on the American forum much but I'll give it a read tomorrow. Previously had cars with Alpine Type R components fitted, with an amp powering them, and a separate EQ to fine tune it all, followed with a TypeR sub running off a separate amp


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The Bose sound system ain't all that, it's a bit disappointing to be honest, the twin so called subs in the rear are not all that at all the mids and tops sounds ok but for a car of this quality and build I think it's not good enough, but may be they wanted us to hear the exhaust tones and turbo spool instead which can be classed as music to the ears. The system fairly loud but not bassy enough in my opinion after installing sound systems for over 25 years as you know


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

As above - all show and no go unfortunately.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

speak to MisterS3


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

bose is standard on all trims both premium / black edition .. its OK, bass wont make your hair move but so far i have found it sufficient


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

It's rubbish. Simple cure for the lows is dynamat the rear seat and boot area. Remove std sub, and make up a custom mdf box with 8" jbl sub powered from separate amp fitted to the back of the rear seats boot side. Quick, cheap and very effective. I'll take picture tomorrow. Not got round to sorting fronts out yet but probably swap out the 3ways in he door for something half decent, dynamat parts of the door skin, and then add a clean sweep. Existing front amp retained, front centre removed. I've sussed out the detail just need to get round to it. You dont need to spend a fortune to make a substantial difference especially if you can follow a wiring diagram and a little patience.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the post Chris, looking forwar to see the pics! And also thanks to Takamo as I know you know your stuff as well


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

It's decent for now...but something I will look to change/upgrade but low down on the list. It's clean and balanced compared to the rockford fosgate system in my EVO X. That has much more of a kick from the sub but nowhere in the same league as the Bose clarity wise.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTRs have a sound system.......?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Shaun, I love but hate going in my brothers BMW as he has a proper sub in his and makes me miss mine, it'd be on the cards for me I think when the time comes


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> GTRs have a sound system.......?


Nope!!! Personal cd player more like with cheap 99p headphones more like very dissapointing


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> GTRs have a sound system.......?


Ypipe and downpipes


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

grahamc said:


> Ypipe and downpipes


:bowdown1: oooo yyeesss!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very happy with the BOSE system. Far better than any of my previous players in any car


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

My front speaker is farting now


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

It does the job. I prefer the noise of the engine


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

its not great. a bit better then average. It can go louder then average but looses quality way before that. 

Logic 7 is by far one of the best. Mostly found in BMW's


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

chrisneeves said:


> It's rubbish. Simple cure for the lows is dynamat the rear seat and boot area. Remove std sub, and make up a custom mdf box with 8" jbl sub powered from separate amp fitted to the back of the rear seats boot side. Quick, cheap and very effective. I'll take picture tomorrow. Not got round to sorting fronts out yet but probably swap out the 3ways in he door for something half decent, dynamat parts of the door skin, and then add a clean sweep. Existing front amp retained, front centre removed. I've sussed out the detail just need to get round to it. You dont need to spend a fortune to make a substantial difference especially if you can follow a wiring diagram and a little patience.


Hi Chris. I too am gutted that the audio system sounds as poor as it does. Bose have a superb reputation and there stuff ( home cinema etc ) sounds stunning. How they could put there Logo on this defies belief. If you get a good result, could you keep me posted as I would like to spend a small amount and upgrade but keep the orginal look. Thanks and Regards.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think the system is horrendous but it is hardly at audiophile standards. Treble and midrange are passable, bass lacks weight and depth. It is functional and that is about it, but that is what I would expect from Bose. I have never rated them at all. Pure style and marketing over substance as far as I am concerned. Same with B&O. Nissan would have been better off putting a half decent Pioneer setup in.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the Bose sound system is decent on my MY11, but I've nothing to compare it against (Scoob has proper crap speakers). Robbie dynamatted the rear of the car and that improved the base, I doubt I'll spend any more money on it.


----------

